# Cutters For Sled Machines



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a new project going on. I bought another Step Van with 14' cargo space. I'm going to rig it up for drain cleaning and sewer service. I'm wanting to get my Gorlitz GO68HD dusted off for main linme rodding that are too service for my K60 and for the times I don't need the Model C or Drill&Eel. I'm going to add a second reel to the GO68HD(150' and 120' of 11/16" hollow core). Anyway I've been more of a sectional guy for main lines, and before that I used a Spartan 1065. What are you sled guys using mostly for cutters. Half circle, pear, spear etc. I usealy get my stuff from http://www.gandrcable.com/ or Gorlitz.

I'm also wanting to add a loading ramp or hoist, what options do I have other than Gorlitz?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

These are the best finishing cutters for roots and hardened up grease in lines IMO .
I can't remember ever being recalled on a job that I was able to get these ALL the way through the pipe. I run them on a Mytana M81.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You like the c cutters or the pear cutters?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> You like the c cutters or the pear cutters?


I like the c- cutters or round double 3" much better than the pear shape
I like the ones with teeth.
My favorite were the 1/2" width that I can't find anywhere anymore. Seems like everyone is carrying the 3/4" width


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You have Eel cutters just get the adapter.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a bad idea with going with the Eel cutter, but wouldn't that adaptor make the front of the cable too stiff to make turns and get through cleanouts?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Not a bad idea with going with the Eel cutter, but wouldn't that adaptor make the front of the cable too stiff to make turns and get through cleanouts?


I use Eel cutters all the time with my 1065, never had an issue.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AJK carry 3/4" hollow core to eel adaptors?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TheDrainGuy said:


> View attachment 30317
> 
> 
> These are the best finishing cutters for roots and hardened up grease in lines IMO .
> I can't remember ever being recalled on a job that I was able to get these ALL the way through the pipe. I run them on a Mytana M81.


What sized blades are those?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> AJK carry 3/4" hollow core to eel adaptors?


Yes. They do.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will said:


> What sized blades are those?


Looks like a 6x4 on a cone chuck. When I was a helper, the guy I worked for used them.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> What sized blades are those?


6"/4"


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> Looks like a 6x4 on a cone chuck. When I was a helper, the guy I worked for used them.


Yup


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Being one side is longer than the other, can you get that in a 4" sewer, or only 6"?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> Being one side is longer than the other, can you get that in a 4" sewer, or only 6"?


As long as you have a straight shot like an end clean out on a 4" wye, you're good to go.
I won't use them thru a dandy on an inside main. I use them for outside main lines that almost always go 4"-6" around here.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a tight fit thru the 4" cast, but travels nice thru the 6" clay and shreds whatever is in it's path.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

4" pear is my favorite for my mytanan m81. 4" c cutter is fine also.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

TheDrainGuy said:


> View attachment 30317
> 
> 
> These are the best finishing cutters for roots and hardened up grease in lines IMO .
> I can't remember ever being recalled on a job that I was able to get these ALL the way through the pipe. I run them on a Mytana M81.


 I tried that set up but lost to many blades in the drains!!!! I had them tight but I must have been doing something wrong. I always go from 4" cast to 6" clay and that seemed like a good set up. but it never worked for me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Being one side is longer than the other, can you get that in a 4" sewer, or only 6"?


The 4-6 will go in a 4" line with a straight shot...

There is also a 3-5 that will make turns quite nicely, I can usually get them into a line from a house trap even using a leader...

I'll usually clean a line in one pass with these blades...


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

saysflushable said:


> I tried that set up but lost to many blades in the drains!!!! I had them tight but I must have been doing something wrong. I always go from 4" cast to 6" clay and that seemed like a good set up. but it never worked for me.


Did they break or come out the chuck?
I've had them break off the chuck here and there . Not often.
Always the 6" blade. Gets caught in a bad joint or something. 
I try to change the blades when they are old or look warn or thinned out before they break.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I just got two cone blade holders. A 3 blade and 2 holder. Hope they hope they hold up


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> I just got two cone blade holders. A 3 blade and 2 holder. Hope they hope they hold up


Nice.. Where did you order from?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will said:


> I just got two cone blade holders. A 3 blade and 2 holder. Hope they hope they hold up


Is that from Spartan?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I ordered them from Gorlitz.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it me or do the gorlitz blades seem to wear out a lot faster than they used too? It seems I throw a virgin blade in and it comes out with rounded teeth the 1st run


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

TheDrainGuy said:


> Did they break or come out the chuck?
> I've had them break off the chuck here and there . Not often.
> Always the 6" blade. Gets caught in a bad joint or something.
> I try to change the blades when they are old or look warn or thinned out before they break.


1 broke 3 came out. I've only used that set up 10 times. It has got to be me


----------

